# Ferrari F430's- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Not done a write-up for a few weeks now, so thought I'd share a couple of recent Ferrari F430's.
Both completed with a 1 day detail to enhance the finish and protect all areas.

*Rosso F430 Spyder.*

Starting in the usual manner with the alloys, calipers, tyres and arches.





































Squeeky clean.










Next up was to give the bugs a good soaking with APC, left to dwell shortly and then pressure rinsed clean.




























Vehicle then pre-rinsed, followed by an application of citrus APC through the lance.










Various areas of trim agitated and cleaned.



















Washed and dried using the typical safe practices.










Blower used to remove any excess water hidden in the gaps.




























Lower panels de-tarred and a few areas clayed that had some bonded contaminents.
Paintwork was then pre-cleansed using P21s/R222 cleanser, this was worked in thoroughly and removed panel by panel.










Prima Amigo was then applied to the entire vehicle via the DA, left to cure and then removed.










AutoFinesse "Spirit" wax applied & removed panel by panel.










Wheels and calipers sealed using Blackfire metal sealant.



















Tailpipes treated with Optimum metal polish.



















Rubber seals and trim nourished with Swissvax Seal Feed.










Engine bay given a wipedown with APC and smooth areas protected using Prime.



















Fabric hood protected using a coat of Nanolex fabric guard.










Interior treated to a tickle with the vac, leather trim wiped down with Swissvax leather cleaner and apc to plastics.



















Glass cleansed throughout and sealed using Carlack sealants.
Tyres dressed with Megs Endurance.
A final wipedown with Werkstat Glos and finished.

*Results.*


















































































*Nero F430.*

Sorry but very few pictures of this detail, as it wasn't intended for any write-up's and the underground lighting wasn't adequate for final pictures.

Washing stages completed above ground.










Paintwork receiving a 1 stage machine polish using Menzerna 203s.










Protection applied to all areas as above, but wax used on this occasion was Zymol Glasur.




























Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

nice !

why did you change the wax on the nero 

:newbie:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

stunning


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Brilliant!!!! Wish I got a chance to work on something like that!


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Very nice indeed, :thumb:


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

Very Nice indeed, used a lot of different brands to achieve a great finish.


----------



## GSiFan (Jan 6, 2011)

Fantastic! :thumb:

Paul


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Slick


----------



## macp (Mar 29, 2009)

Excellent job enjoyed the pics.I also liked the look of the red BMW E21 parked next to the F430.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Is that a Ferrari 612 or something in the background?


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks great!

Nice to see the AF products being put to good use!


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> Is that a Ferrari 612 or something in the background?


599 mate as 1 ferrari in a underground car park isn't enough noise


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Stonking work Rob, love the spider!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Superb work!

What do you think of Spirit, maybe compared to Glasur?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

That looks good, nice cleanse and wax on the red Ferrari and Fabric Guard looks good. And a nice level of correction on the black Ferrari clearly shown by the 50/50 picture


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

james vti-s said:


> nice !
> 
> why did you change the wax on the nero
> 
> :newbie:


No particular reason, other than that was what I fancied using at the time.



macp said:


> Excellent job enjoyed the pics.I also liked the look of the red BMW E21 parked next to the F430.


Thanks, I detailed the E21 a couple of years back, unfortunately it needs a good going over again now. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=123892



Sian said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Nice to see the AF products being put to good use!


Thanks Sian, certainly some cracking products in the range.



RussZS said:


> Superb work!
> 
> What do you think of Spirit, maybe compared to Glasur?


Cheers Russ, tbh I've been impressed every time I have used Spirit, it applies to the paintwork so easily without any grab, I personally apply it to half the vehicle and then remove with ease, finish wise it definately adds a glow to the paint. 
In comparison to Glasur, I'd imagine similar durability, but application and removal are totally different.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Very nice. Like the carbon rear grill!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic...


----------



## griff-91 (Nov 21, 2009)

I've always adored the F430 mate - I'd love to have a go in one at some point :driver: 

Top work though - the beading of the Nanolex was impressing; I think I might need to get some for mine! Not a fan of the Scud shields on the back bumper of the Spyder but each to their own I guess :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning work


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Great job mate

That red Fezza looks the dogs danglies :thumb:

Well, they all do


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

griff-91 said:


> I've always adored the F430 mate - I'd love to have a go in one at some point :driver:
> 
> Top work though - the beading of the Nanolex was impressing; I think I might need to get some for mine! Not a fan of the Scud shields on the back bumper of the Spyder but each to their own I guess :thumb:


Cheers mate, Excuse my ignorance but what are the Scud shields?


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely work as always Rob:thumb: worked on a few of these lately, gorgeous motors. Like you have been very impressed with the Spirit wax, fast becoming a 'go to'


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Scud shields, Anybody ?


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Stunning, top work ! :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Rob


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> what are the Scud shields?


This is normal 430 rear end :










And this is Scud's


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

:thumb:great work as always rob


----------



## griff-91 (Nov 21, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> Cheers mate, Excuse my ignorance but what are the Scud shields?


Heh sorry about that mate - I meant the Scud bumpers - where the shield came from I have no clue! :tumbleweed: I just felt that the carbon fibre 'tinsel' ruined the smooth lines of them really


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice got love them cars


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding work! :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

griff-91 said:


> Heh sorry about that mate - I meant the Scud bumpers - where the shield came from I have no clue! :tumbleweed: I just felt that the carbon fibre 'tinsel' ruined the smooth lines of them really


Got you, I actually quite like the carbon fibre, breaks up the red for me (not my favourite Ferrari colour), like you say each to their own.


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Stunning work mate


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Stunning mate,I like the shiny tailpipes on the cabriolet instead of the matt finish most of them seem to have!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work there mate.


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Top class as always my friend. Might pop over one Saturday to say hi. 

//Maz


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

jonjay said:


> Top class as always my friend. Might pop over one Saturday to say hi.
> 
> //Maz


Cheers Maz, hope your well mate, yes feel free to pop over anytime, I'm out mobile Saturday coming but generally I'm about most of the time.:thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Outstanding work!


----------

